# My girl has a sweet tooth



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

A few weeks ago I pulled something sticky off MeMe's beard. It was a marshmallow I'd dropped that she found. Well the girls opened a new bag last night and I thought I'd indulge myself and grabbed two and put them next to me to eat later. Who goes sneaking across me, walks onto the table and snatches one up? Yes Miss MeMe. So I take it from her. Next thing I know, she's sneaking up on the table again to get the second one! Little stinker! So she's now affectionately known as my "marshmallow girl".

What treats are proving irresistible to your Havanese? (bully sticks, moo sticks and various sundry nummy dog treats not included! LOL)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Picky Oliver loves baby carrots and blueberries. Comet loves any kind of treat!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Nick is in love with blueberries as well. Norah always tries to get at gum. Our lawn workers spit it into the grass sometimes and it is awful when norah finds it because 1. It's very bad for her( with the xylitol and choking concerns) and 2. it gets so stuck in her fur. Luckily we haven't had the problem in a while though


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Notoriously bad Boy! and the Girl who ate everthing*

Lisa,

This is a fun question. As you know, RICO is food challenged. Only loves Lovin' and could care less about food. But he does go wild for his ice cubes and EVO treats. ChaCha on the other hand eats anything you put in front of her( or anything she can slurp up from the floor, tables, couch). But, she had a nose for anyone eating something with sugar in it. Her olfactories sure can hone in on that. Now I guess I'll have to keep my marshmallows in a secret hiding place, too! eep:

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Casey loves 'chippies' -- just crinkle the bag and she comes a runnin'!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley is my ice cream freak, every night around 8 he will let daddy know it’s time for him to get his ice cream so he can get a lick. He has a whole routine that starts off with jumping on DH’s lap (Riley is not a lap sitter) he will lay down and make this huff noise to get his attention. When that doesn’t work he will give out a little cry and as soon as DH asks him what he wants he jumps up talking away and gives DH a kiss (more like a bop with his nose) then jump off his lap tail wagging a mile a min waiting for him to get up. If DH does not get up he will jump back up talking away and bop him again with his nose like come on dad hurry up its ice cream time. Once DH gets the ice cream Riley will lay on his lap like a good boy and wait till he hears the spoon scrape the bottom of the bowl then he will jump up all excited to get the last lick from the spoon. Oh and daddy don’t forget to bring your bowl to the kitchen because that’s the first thing I check when I get up in the morning, sometimes I’m lucky and get a few licks in before mom catches me.

Monte’s favorite this is his blue ball, not the green one, it has to be the blue one and will pass on any food if blue ball is around.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

MeMe loves Marshmallows? (I'll tell Scout!)

Besides the obvious (meat!), Lincoln has gone to great lengths to successfully steal a piece of pizza from my younger son's plate.  Twice! He gobbled it all up so quickly!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick loves cream cheese though lately he goes nuts for strawberries. I only give him a tiny tiny bit as I don't want to give him an upset tummy, but he loves it!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Sissy loves the mini marshmallows. In the wintertime, my DH will fix some hot chocolate in the evening. Sissy will hear him stirring it up and she knows mini marshmallows follow. She jumps and begs for them.

She likes popcorn, too.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oy! I forgot about the popcorn. I'm totally addicted to the stuff and MeMe just helps herself to my bowl whenever she thinks she can get away with it. And I know we have to be super careful she doesn't choke so I really try to discourage it. But it's soooo hard when they are so cute doing their bad "things."


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lillys LOVES food but her all time favorite is peanut butter. She likes salads with ranch dressing even the broccoli, pizza, sandwiches of all kinds, ice cream, cinnamon imperials (red hots) apple pie, bananas, and I could go on and on. How do we know this? She is a THIEF! ound: Oh did I say she is food motivated?*


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, Lilly has sampled quite an array of foods! Don't tell my guys!

Once (only once!) I left some grocery bags on the floor while I went back to the car to get the others. I came back to find a snout-sized hole in my ground beef - he had eaten through the plastic all the way to the styrofoam tray - and one happy Lincoln!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd hasn't sampled many people foods yet but my littlest son dropped a piece of watermelon on the ground and he LOVED it.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

the boys love icecream!!! we give them VitaKraft yogurt drops when ever we indulge in icecream (everynight) but they prefer the real thing to the vitakraft can you blame them. two sets of eyes looking longingly at your bowl is hard to refuse.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Has anyone seen the doggy ice cream in the frozen food section? I just saw that in Wal Mart the other day. What a kick!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Fortunately for my budget Lola's favorite treat is ice chips. Ya gotta love a cheap date! When the ice dispenser in the fridge door grinds up, she freaks out and leaps all around waiting for her spill. Then she takes the big pieces onto the LR rug to savour them. Yummy!?!?

Pet Food Express has doggie frozen yogurt. Now, come on! Could we spoil them any more?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi LOVES pizza and on the sweet side, it's Vienna Fingers cookies. Shelby isn't much of a people food dog, but she has her moments.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Annabelle turns her nose up at the doggy ice cream. She has my son trained to bring her a teaspoon of highest quality (High fat content) vanilla ice cream to her at night before she retires. She has her own private stash in the freezer, which he makes sure is always there for her delight. Ruthann


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I have never seen Dusty inhale any food so fast as a piece of broccoli someone dropped during dinner. 
Both dogs especially love green beans and sweet potato, and cheese. I can't do anything with cheese in the kitchen without two dogs waiting for something to fall their way.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Vinny and Lulu don't seem to like anything but I must confess we've stopped offering them any people food. I have to make sure they are hungry for their kibble!


----------



## polo (May 6, 2008)

There is a Graeter's Ice Cream in town that has a doggies night out the first Tuesday of every month (also another ice cream shop that does the same thing the first monday of every month!) and we went this past month. When you buy something you get a free Frosty Paws doggie ice cream. My two boys didn't even look up at other dogs, noises, etc while they scarfed down that ice cream! I've gotta find it in the store because they LOVED it!


----------

